# What's the best harness for running long distances?



## counter (Feb 20, 2009)

It seems like I've tried every style and type of harness, minus those sledding harnesses like the X-back, etc. When I run with Nara, if the harness is snug (not tight), she will get chaffing blisters under her chest from the constant rubbing. If I loosen the harness up too much, it will move all over the place, going from one side to the other. That has to be annoying. Nara runs on my left side next to me. I stopped clipping into her collar, because in case she sees another dog or small animal, she'll get excited and run ahead to check it out, and I didn't like the pressure and possible damage this could do to her throat.

Is a good quality leather harness going to cause the same chaffing and blistering? Or will the softer inner material not do this to her fur and skin? We've been using the nylon harnesses, and even bought the Soft-touch brand, which has a super soft material that goes under the chest behind the "armpits." Haha. That caused blisters too, so we only use it for walking and not running.

What are your recommendations? Try a leather harness? Obviously I'm still working to train her not to go bonkers over other dogs and small animals, but that might be her prey drive kicking in, too. Not sure how long it will take to eliminate that. I'm doing focus training, but on runs I don't usually bring treats because we're moving fast and my hands are full controlling Nara and Paw Paw with cars whizzing by.

Anyways, help if you can! Offer pics of harnesses/materials/styles that might work and that WON'T cause blistering/chaffing. Thanks in advance!!!


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

Have you tried a Ruffwear harness? It might help because the chest/belly straps are padded. I've never had any type of harness cause chafing on my dogs though so I can't say for sure whether it would work for your dog.


----------



## mjbgsd (Jun 29, 2004)

Why not put a prong on? It's suppose to rest on the highest part of the neck and you only have to lightly give a tug if she starts to vear towards another animal. That way you don't have to worry about her forging ahead and you don't have to keep any constant pressure like a collar.

When I run my dogs beside the bike, they wear a harness that has a "breast" plate in the front so the pressure is placed there so their arms can move freely. I haven't had any chaffing happen but I bought these harnesses 5 years ago and am not sure where I got it.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

I also don't understand why you are using a harness at all? I run with my dogs and they just have collars. Mostly I have them off leash, but it I do have to leash them, it's with the prong.

OTHERWISE, the reason the running sled dogs have a harness like they do. It cause it works best on a dog that has to run alot! Another site with similiar harnesses for similar reasons would be the ones used by dogs that scooter:

DogScooter.com || HOME

DOGPOWEREDSCOOTER.COM

Diggler - Dog Scooters & Scootering Accessories


----------



## Melgrj7 (Jul 5, 2009)

Maybe one of these would work?

Dog Harnesses - EzyDog: The Original Shock Absorbing Leash - Dog Leashes, Collars and Harnesses

Alpine Outfitters - Phone/Fax: 1-360-659-3800 - We fit your dog sled equipment needs.

BDD Walking Running Harnesses


----------



## lylol (Feb 18, 2009)

Clean Run: ComfortFlex Sport Harness

these are my new favorite! We use them for low level/mid hiking and everything else we do where I dont want to have it around the neck. Good materials and reasonable price.


----------



## Caledon (Nov 10, 2008)

I'm looking for a harness too - for biking, and for visability when we are hiking in the fall. 

I was surprised to see all the different designs.


----------

